

Laid Off Developer Created Shirtweet.com in One Week As a Personal Statement - shirtweet
http://shirtweet.com/about.html

======
rcfox
It sounds like a neat idea, but could you add some indication of the cost of
the shirt?

------
dpavlenkov
Blast me if this is a ploy to collect emails.

